# 5&2 Diet



## DocHolliday (Mar 11, 2016)

I am thinking of having a try with the 5&2 diet have any of you tried it if so any luck? I have 2 month before my holiday and would like to lose some weight.☺


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2016)

Had to look it up, Doc.   As I gather, you eat 500-600 calories two days a week, with no restrictions on the other 5 days?   As long as you don't overdo it on those 5 days, it would work eventually. For illustration purposes, suppose you maintain your weight on 2000 cals/day.  If you just eat maintenance calories on the 5 days, that's only about a 1000 calorie deficit per week.  It would take 3.5 weeks just to lose a pound.   

OTOH, I say if it's something you can stick with, then do it, or at least try it.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2016)

I can see 500 calories a day for a woman but for a man that is kind of stretching it. But if it's only for 2 days a week I think this would work.

Hopefully you keep us posted as bathing suit season is coming up and this lady would like to know if it works.


----------



## mariana (Mar 12, 2016)

DocHolliday said:


> I am thinking of having a try with the 5&2 diet have any of you tried it if so any luck? I have 2 month before my holiday and would like to lose some weight.☺



I think it all depends greatly on what you eat on your "5 days" quite honestly.  At the moment, i have cut out all bread, spreads etc, all meat, cut down on sugar as much as i can--and just losing steadily a pound or two a week--im happy with that- i live now on herbal teas, home made soups, crispbreads, rice cakes, cottage cheese, salmon, quorn, eggs. low fat yoghurts. plus raw vegetables--carrot and apple salad in the spiraliser is my favourite--goes with everything. Plus the occasional stirfry---tofu or quorn, peppers, onion , mange tout. And sugar free jelly--is a life saver at times.


----------

